# player



## richyrich

I've having trouble trying to find the translation for the word "player" in sense of a man who goes around "ligando" with lots of women. 

Thanks


----------



## Solyaris

richyrich said:


> I've having trouble trying to find the translation for the word "player" in sense of a man who goes around "ligando" with lots of women.
> 
> Thanks


 
In Spain:

_Ligón _(the feminine is _Ligona)_


----------



## richyrich

Mil gracias


----------



## gotasdeoro

Puedes decir 'ligones', o 'casanovas' o 'donjuanes', depende del tipo de texto.


----------



## Metztli

Hi richyrich!

The first word that came to my mind was "jerk" but obviously that's not the one you're looking for... there are several ways... "Don Juan" is one of them, let's see what the others have to say. Ahhh *Mujeriego*, is a formal one.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Solyaris

Metztli said:


> Hi richyrich!
> 
> The first word that came to my mind was "jerk" but obviously that's not the one you're looking for... there are several ways... "Don Juan" is one of them, let's see what the others have to say. Ahhh *Mujeriego*, is a formal one.
> 
> Hope it helps!


 
Jajajaja, "jerk" y "mujeriego" no andan muy lejos el uno del otro...

Y hoy en día tanto "Casanova" como "Don Juan" (sobre todo este último, por razones obvias) son muy discutibles y discutidos (porque antes contaba sólo el punto de vista masculino, pero ahora el punto de vista femenino ya no los ve del mismo modo... )

I'd use "ligón", Richy.


----------



## Metztli

Solyaris said:


> I'd use "ligón", Richy.


 
Hi Solyaris! Funny, but in Mexico we never use that one... we might even say "pirujo" in a very colloquial and informal way, but I'd never heard "ligón" before...

Careful, Richyrich, "pirujo" cannot be said everywhere it's kind of a bad word, very common though.


----------



## JayNewYork

*Calavera* for one who does it to the extreme.


----------



## Bilma

ligador....maybe


----------



## richyrich

gracias por todas vuestras sugerencias!


----------



## juanckar

playboy también se puede usar


----------



## Solyaris

Bilma said:


> ligador....maybe


 
Según la RAE, así se dice en Uruguay:

*ligador**, ra**.*

*1. *adj. coloq._ Ur._ Que tiene suerte en las relaciones amorosas o en el juego.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Solyaris

juanckar said:


> playboy también se puede usar


 
Sí, pero entonces tendríamos que usar un anglicismo. Es preferible buscar una palabra autóctona.


----------



## Bilma

Solyaris said:


> Según la RAE, así se dice en Uruguay:
> 
> *ligador**, ra**.*
> 
> *1. *adj. coloq._ Ur._ Que tiene suerte en las relaciones amorosas o en el juego.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 


In Mexico too


----------



## neuzforyou

y como se dice played en contexto que "the player will be played" o "I got played" ? y tambien estos palabras por lo menos son para los hombres... como ligador/ligadora ligón/ligona...  pero hay palabras que significa la mujer es una player?


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico "ligón" es un "voyeur". El equivalente para "player" en la Isla sería "mujeriego" / "Don Juan"


----------



## Bilma

Well....some words starting with p like..
piruja
puta
prostituta



Funny a guy is un casanova but a gal is una  piruja


----------



## Metztli

"the player will be played" 
El ligador será el ligado
La ligadora será la ligada

o "I got played"
No sé si sería "me ligó"

y tambien estos palabras por lo menos son para los hombres... como ligador/ligadora ligón/ligona... 

pero hay palabras que significa la mujer es una player?

*Coqueta* sería lo que correspondería.


----------



## Metztli

Bilma said:


> Well....some words starting with p like..
> piruja
> puta
> prostituta
> 
> Funny a guy is un casanova but a gal is una piruja


 
Yes Bilma... that's funny and unfair.

However, I believe a player is not always a slut, she might be, but not necessarily.


----------



## stranger_08

Hello!

Here in my country, Peru, the word "Don juan" is very popular. In a more informal way, the word "jugador" works too.


----------



## aurilla

Bilma said:


> Well....some words starting with p like..
> piruja
> puta
> prostituta
> 
> 
> 
> Funny a guy is un casanova but a gal is una piruja


 

Yep, the double standard is alive and well...


----------



## neuzforyou

quizas debo decir que estoy en peru y eso es importante porque es mejor usar jerga peruana.
gracias


----------



## neuzforyou

but men can be manwhores? or so we say in the USA... los hombres no puede ser un puta o quizas? o eso no significa nada o significa algo diferente?


----------



## neuzforyou

hablé muy recien con alguien peruano y el me dijo k en peru se dice jugador(a) o pendejo(a)

y para decir "I got played" se dice "fuiste cachudo"


----------



## Mirlo

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico "ligón" es un "voyeur". El equivalente para "player" en la Isla sería "mujeriego" / "Don Juan"


 
En Panamá también *"Don Juan/ Mujeriego"*


----------



## Mirlo

neuzforyou said:


> quizas debo decir que estoy en peru y eso es importante porque es mejor usar jerga peruana.
> gracias


 
Tengo entendido que el el Perú también se usa *mujeriego,* como la canción de Pedro Infantes....


----------



## neuzforyou

yo no sé, mi amigo peruano me dijo k pendejo(a) o jugador(a) significa player en peru. supongo es como mucha jerga, significa algo differente en cada pais.


----------



## Mirlo

neuzforyou said:


> but men can be manwhores? or so we say in the USA... los hombres no puede ser un puta o quizas? o eso no significa nada o significa algo diferente?


Si , creo que los hombres pueden ser *"putos" (debo aclarar que en Panamá puto es "male whore"*


----------



## Bilma

Puto in Mexico means gay
Pendejo means dumb


----------



## Bilma

neuzforyou said:


> *Yo* no sé, mi amigo peruano me dijo* que* pendejo(a) o jugador(a) significa player en *Perú.* *Supongo *es como mucha jerga, significa *algo diferente* en cada *país*.


 

FYI 

K no es una palabra en español. La palabra se escribe que


----------



## Mirlo

neuzforyou said:


> Yo no sé, mi amigo peruano me dijo que pendejo(a) o jugador(a) significa player en Perú. Supongo es como mucha jerga, significa algo differente en cada país.


 
Fotos de *Peru*, Fondos de Escritorio y más! *...* Mis dos amores.....me volvi *mujeriego* jejeje. Aquí para mis amigos las fotos de mis *...*

Player es jugador también , pero jugador de "juegos de pelota, etc..."


----------

